# Wie tötet man einen Fisch nun richtig?



## maila25 (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo an alle,
ich habe die verschiedensten Beiträge (Streitereien) gelesen wie man eine Fisch richtig Tötet. Herzstich, Kiemenstich, Kehlschnitt oder nur auf die Rübe hauen.
Die Meinungen sind sehr unterschiedlich. Ich möchte jetzt eigentlich nur wissen was die richtige Methode ist und wie man sie durchführt. Ich habe vom Genickschnitt gehört wo dem Fisch direkt hinter den Augen die Wirbelsäule bis zum Kiemendeckel durchtrennt wird. Was haltet Ihr davon?

Bin ein Anfänger und kann jede Hilfe brauchen.

Danke und Gruß Maik


----------



## HD4ever (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie tötet man einen Fisch nun richtig?*

ich mach das immer erst mit "auf die Rübe haun" -> betäuben,
dann nen Herzstich....


----------



## Angelfritze (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie tötet man einen Fisch nun richtig?*

Also, Knüppel über`n Kopp und Herzstich ist schon in Ordnung|engel: .
Beim Aal soltte man, aus meiner Erfahrung, allerdings den Genickschnitt anwenden.
Gruß Uli


----------



## M!ch43L (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie tötet man einen Fisch nun richtig?*

betäubungsschlag aufn kopp, dann herzstich! wenn man preparieren will kehlschnitt


----------



## bodenseepeter (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie tötet man einen Fisch nun richtig?*



			
				maila25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle,
> Ich habe vom Genickschnitt gehört wo dem Fisch direkt hinter den Augen die Wirbelsäule bis zum Kiemendeckel durchtrennt wird.
> Danke und Gruß Maik


 
Anatomisch schwer nachvollziehbar, allerdings definitiv tödlich.


----------



## Gast 1 (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie tötet man einen Fisch nun richtig?*



			
				maila25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle,
> ich habe die verschiedensten Beiträge (Streitereien) gelesen wie man eine Fisch richtig Tötet. Herzstich, Kiemenstich, Kehlschnitt oder nur auf die Rübe hauen.
> Die Meinungen sind sehr unterschiedlich. Ich möchte jetzt eigentlich nur wissen was die richtige Methode ist und wie man sie durchführt. Ich habe vom Genickschnitt gehört wo dem Fisch direkt hinter den Augen die Wirbelsäule bis zum Kiemendeckel durchtrennt wird. Was haltet Ihr davon?
> 
> ...



Genau das fragen sich alle Neuangler.

Aber, Maik, selbst wenn Du es gleich weißt, wirst Du immer wieder auf Ander treffen. Jeder hat da sein Geheimrezept.

Für mich gibt es aber mit wenigen Ausnahmen nur eine vernünftige Methode. Den Kiemenschnitt.

Hierbei wird, natürlich nach der Betäubung einfach zwischen den Kiemendeckeln durchgeschnitten und man sieht das "rausgepumpte Blut vom Herz".
Diesen Schnitt kannst Du allen Anglern zeigen, mit dem Argument: Wollt Ihr blutige Filets?

Das Bild ist extra etwas unscharf, aber deutlich genug.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie tötet man einen Fisch nun richtig?*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> ich mach das immer erst mit "auf die Rübe haun" -> betäuben,
> dann nen Herzstich....


 
So ists richtig


----------



## Bison (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie tötet man einen Fisch nun richtig?*

Laut den Fischereischeinlehrgängen ja unterschiedlich...

Generell Betäubungsschlag und Herzstich.
Plattfische kehlschnitt und Aal der Schnitt durch die Wirbelsäule...

Da haben sich bestimmt nen paar Biologen was bei gedacht...


----------



## Dani_CH (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie tötet man einen Fisch nun richtig?*

Kräftiger Schlag auf den Kopf und Herzstich. Beim Aal mit dem Aaltöter, dann nehm ich ihn sofort aus.


----------



## ChristophL (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie tötet man einen Fisch nun richtig?*

Sowohl Herzstich als auch Kiemenringschnitt sind möglich, der Kiemenringschnitt ist aber einfacher und hat (bis auf die fehlende Möglichkeit den Fisch zu präparieren) mehr Vorteile.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## hamburger Jung (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie tötet man einen Fisch nun richtig?*

Betäuben, Herzstich und zusätzlich Kehlschnitt, damit bist Du immer auf der sicherem Seite!


----------



## Willi-w (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie tötet man einen Fisch nun richtig?*

Also ich hab gestern das erstemal den Kiemenschnitt probiert. Funzt SUPER und der Fisch blutet sauber aus!
Ich hab sonst irgendwie nie das Herz getroffen. 
Und beim betäuben nicht zaghaft sein! 
Nach dem Schnitt nehm ich die Fische gleich aus.

Viel erfolg!


----------



## maila25 (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie tötet man einen Fisch nun richtig?*

An Falk

wie hast Du das gemeint "zwischen den Kiemendeckeln"?


Gruß Maik


----------



## polli (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie tötet man einen Fisch nun richtig?*



			
				maila25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle,
> ich habe die verschiedensten Beiträge (Streitereien) gelesen wie man eine Fisch richtig Tötet. Herzstich, Kiemenstich, Kehlschnitt oder nur auf die Rübe hauen.
> Die Meinungen sind sehr unterschiedlich. Ich möchte jetzt eigentlich nur wissen was die richtige Methode ist und wie man sie durchführt. Ich habe vom Genickschnitt gehört wo dem Fisch direkt hinter den Augen die Wirbelsäule bis zum Kiemendeckel durchtrennt wird. Was haltet Ihr davon?
> 
> ...



Haste die Prüfung?
Nein, dann ist die Methode welche dir dein Prüfer beibringt.
Ja, dann die welche du nach Abwägung aller Argumente für besser hälst.
Gruß Polli


----------



## AngelAndy20 (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie tötet man einen Fisch nun richtig?*

@Falk: Klasse Pic! habs endlich kapiert! kann ich das kopieren und in die anderen threads mit selben thema einfügen? Danke schonmal! Gruß Andy


----------



## nikmark (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie tötet man einen Fisch nun richtig?*

Moin,
erst einmal mit richtig Schmackes auf den Kopf kloppen. Er sollte dann schon im Nirwana sein ! Wenn du den Fisch essen willst, dann wende *immer* den Kiemenschnitt an. So blutet er sauber aus und das merkst du auch am Geschmack  #6 
Herzstich ist immer so eine Sache, denn wenn du das Herz nicht sauber triffst, dann bist du gaaaanz schnell an der Galle und das ist nicht gerade appetitlich.
Ausserdem ist wie gesagt wichtig den Herzstich sauber zu setzen, sonst lebt der Fisch evtl. noch. Deshalb: Kiemenschnitt ! 

Nikmark


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie tötet man einen Fisch nun richtig?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> erst einmal mit richtig Schmackes auf den Kopf kloppen. Er sollte dann schon im Nirwana sein ! Wenn du den Fisch essen willst, dann wende *immer* den Kiemenschnitt an. So blutet er sauber aus und das merkst du auch am Geschmack  #6
> Herzstich ist immer so eine Sache, denn wenn du das Herz nicht sauber triffst, dann bist du gaaaanz schnell an der Galle und das ist nicht gerade appetitlich.
> Ausserdem ist wie gesagt wichtig den Herzstich sauber zu setzen, sonst lebt der Fisch evtl. noch. Deshalb: Kiemenschnitt !
> ...



Jenau so; nur beim Aal bin ich rabiater : Mit einem Schnitt den Kopf ab und zwar von oben nach unten.


----------



## Freizeitfischer (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie tötet man einen Fisch nun richtig?*

kommt meiner Meinung nach auf den Fisch an, 

eine Forelle ist meist schon nach einem sauber ausgeführten Schlag auf den Hinterkopf in den ewigen Jagdgründen. 

Ich kann mich jedoch daran erinnern, das ich als Jugendlicher mal ne Schleie gefangen hab die trotz einiger massiver Schläge auf den Kopf und einer anschließenden 1/2 stündigen Tour auf den Fahrrad zuhaus im Eimer wieder anfing zu schwimmen. 

Daraus folgt, speziell bei Cypriniden immer auf Nummer sicher gehen. Ich werd diesen Kiemenschnitt mal testen, da man besonders bei Schleien sehr spitze Messer benutzen muss um einen sauberen Herzstich ausführen zu können.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## koh (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie tötet man einen Fisch nun richtig?*

Hmm, das mit dem Kiemenschnitt werde ich auch mal testen. Habe bisher immer Knüppel drüber und Herzstich aber das mit dem Kiemenschnitt scheint mir irgendwie sicherer zu sein.


----------



## duck_68 (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie tötet man einen Fisch nun richtig?*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Jenau so; nur beim Aal bin ich rabiater : Mit einem Schnitt den Kopf ab und zwar von oben nach unten.




Hmm ;+  und wie sehen Deine Aale beim Räuchern aus ;+ 

Ich steche beim Aal kurz hinter dem Kopf das Rückgrat durch und nehme ihn gleich aus - *aus*ende*exodus*  

Gruß
Martin #h


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie tötet man einen Fisch nun richtig?*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm ;+  und wie sehen Deine Aale beim Räuchern aus ;+
> 
> Ich steche beim Aal kurz hinter dem Kopf das Rückgrat durch und nehme ihn gleich aus - *aus*ende*exodus*
> 
> ...



Ich esse keinen Fisch und der Schwiegermutter reicht der Aal in der Pfanne.
Siehste; manchmal gibt es eine einfache Erklärung.
Aber Du hast schon recht. Wer räuchert, muss sich was anderen einfallen lassen. Obwohl ? Man kann ja auch liegend räuchern.


----------



## fishmanschorsch (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie tötet man einen Fisch nun richtig?*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl ? Man kann ja auch liegend räuchern.



Das habe ich mit Aal zweimal probiert, --  sind jedesmal geplatzt, sah nicht sehr appetitlich aus.


----------



## Tosch75 (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie tötet man einen Fisch nun richtig?*

Bis auf aal bekommt bei mir jeder Fisch den ich mitnehme eine auf den kopf.. und das nicht zu zaghaft.. und dann gibt es einen kehlschnitt...der Fisch ist dofor tot und das Fleisch hat nen guten geschmack. 

Aale bringe ich mit einem Aaltöter in das nirvanan... is für den fisch besser, und letztendlich für´s räucern auch ..


----------

